# Has anyone raised a puppy as a single person who gets migraines?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I had just about decided I was going to get a young adult dog, but there's a possible breeding happening late this year two dogs I really like, being done by a breeder I like and trust. (Not getting into specifics right now because it hasn't been formally announced.) Breeder checks all my boxes of a "responsible breeder" and I am a very responsible, involved owner. 

The only thing that kind of scares me about a young pup is that I am a single person and I occasionally get migraines. For some people the word migraine just means a bad headache, but these are neurological problems where I am literally unable to stand up due to vertigo and nausea. When I'm having one I have to lay in a dark, cool room. If I try to stand up I either vomit or black out. These happen fairly rarely, usually a few times a year. But in the throes of one there's absolutely no way I could play with or train or engage with a puppy. He'd just have to sit in his kennel for the 6 hours or so the migraine lasts. Then for a day or two afterward I'm weak and light-headed and lethargic. 

When Kopper was a puppy I was married so if I had a migraine my ex husband could take over puppy care, but I'm scared of what would happen if I had one while my pup was young. Has anyone else had this issue and have suggestions?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Migraines are the worst! I get them, too. The nausea, vertigo, etc. are really debilitating when you're in the throes of one, aren't they? Do you have a friend or family member that lives close by that might be able to care for your puppy if you get a migraine?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My breeder's daughter has terrible migraines, and I know she's raised puppies by herself. If your migraines are infrequent, I don't see how a puppy would suffer having to be in a crate during those times. I think you can do it.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

GypsyGhost said:


> Migraines are the worst! I get them, too. The nausea, vertigo, etc. are really debilitating when you're in the throes of one, aren't they? Do you have a friend or family member that lives close by that might be able to care for your puppy if you get a migraine?


Well I was going to say get a puppy (I can relate also,thankfully form many years ago!) but this sounds like a good plan B to me??


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I don't get migraines. The closest parallel I can find with me is the flu. 

When my puppy was 12 weeks old, I got the Flu. 5 days of vomiting ever 20 minutes. Could not leave my bed/couch. Slept for every part of the day I was not vomiting. Pup was baby gated or crated most of the time. Little to no interaction or training. He did great. 

Pups are fairly resilient. I say go for it. If they are truly that infrequent I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GypsyGhost said:


> Migraines are the worst! I get them, too. The nausea, vertigo, etc. are really debilitating when you're in the throes of one, aren't they? Do you have a friend or family member that lives close by that might be able to care for your puppy if you get a migraine?


My ex and I are on really good terms and we share custody of Kopper, so if I had a migraine he'd take the pup in a heartbeat. But he travels out of town 15 or 20 days a month. Other than that there's really nobody I trust enough to take the pup that I'd also be willing to impose on.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

gsdsar said:


> I don't get migraines. The closest parallel I can find with me is the flu.
> 
> When my puppy was 12 weeks old, I got the Flu. 5 days of vomiting ever 20 minutes. Could not leave my bed/couch. Slept for every part of the day I was not vomiting. Pup was baby gated or crated most of the time. Little to no interaction or training. He did great.
> 
> Pups are fairly resilient. I say go for it. If they are truly that infrequent I think you'll be fine.



I guess that's really what I'm afraid of. What if I get a migraine? What if I get the flu? Most of the time I love being alone but sometimes it's rough.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I get migraines I get them so bad the last 2 to 3 days and I've had to be hospitalized. in an emergency I've had a friend come in and take care of Kylie if I don't have to go to the hospital she's been in my bedroom either createdor loose. I have had friends come over to help


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I think you can make it work. I know it's scary, but it's doable. I got the flu when Russell was a puppy, and I was out of it for about 2 weeks. My boyfriend was out on an oil rig, so I was on my own. Not fun, but Russell hasn't suffered any from it.

I know it's not the same thing (okay, at all, lol), but I only had Russell for about 2 weeks when we got hit by that huge tornado that knocked us out of commission. He was only 12 weeks old, and had to spend a good deal of time in a crate. No water, no fence, no air conditioning, no electricity for about a week. But it was just temporary. And that's the deal with migraines. Infrequent, temporary. I have them too, but not as bad as you do. Mine are only a couple of hours (preceded by losing my sight for roughly an hour before the headache shows up).


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think a pup will adapt. Robyn was under a year when my mom got sick. For a few months almost all my time was spent with her away from home. I would go home let the dogs out, head over to my mom and not get home until after Midnite. Repeat the next day, out the door at 6:30. My son was able to let he dogs out mid day, but training and playing was non existent. Occasionally I brought her with to my moms. She adapted well, they all did, it was like they knew.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

That was my question too when I got my pup 6 months ago. 

I have hemepelagic migraines which are pretty bad news. They are hereditary and resemble a mini stroke, more than just aura and pain. Vision loss, numbness/paralysis, speech and cognitive impairment. The only thing they can gave me is hydrocodone.


There is a possibility that Summer may become a "migraine dog" for me, so now when I get the aura, I tell her I'm sick, let's go laydown and another keyword and she goes with me to my blacked out bedroom and lays down too. She's fine for the duration. I'm not saying she can "sense" the trouble, but she may down the road and for now, I am teaching her that we need to "go to shelter" so to speak and she's been great. 

I don't know where this will go but encourage you to read about Migraine dogs. It's new and there isn't much on it but there's a few that will amaze you. 

My biggest problem is that I can be anywhere when they strike and the first thing to go is 80% of my vision. Because of this, I'm never more than 2 blocks from home. I want to train Summer to be with me and if my vision goes, I can just tell her "home" and she will get me home as a guide dog for the blind can do. Sometimes I cannot communicate my speech is slurred and I cannot form what I want to say. I have run this by my grocery store (something with their lights can trigger) and a few other places including our police department and all are receptive to have her in their businesses as a therapy dog in that capacity. 

Something's changing with my migraines, I have had over 25 in the last 35 days but they don't put me down for the whole day, just 1/2 day so we'll see.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I get migraines. Not to that extreme. I also work a crazy schedule where I work 3 12 hour shifts a work. During that time berlin is basically kenneled at work or sleeping in my room with me. 

He handled it very well as a young pup. I think the key was to provide plenty of play and stimulation other times.

Yes, on one hand you feel bad keeping a pup pretty much inactive for 24-48 hours. But on the other hand there are much worse fates


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I have gone through horrible migraines during "change of life" averaging 1 to 2 a week. In 2013 I went through 7 operations. ( Yes, granted, they were in a kennel.) And recently I another operation and have been feeling like doggie doo with complications. My 2 have weathered it very well. Dogs are adaptable. Don't stop yourself from the pleasure of owning a dog because, in my case? Honestly? Sometimes they were the reason I kept going on.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Anubis_Star said:


> I get migraines. Not to that extreme. I also work a crazy schedule where I work 3 12 hour shifts a work. During that time berlin is basically kenneled at work or sleeping in my room with me.
> 
> He handled it very well as a young pup. I think the key was to provide plenty of play and stimulation other times.
> 
> Yes, on one hand you feel bad keeping a pup pretty much inactive for 24-48 hours. But on the other hand there are much worse fates


Yes. When she has to be down with me, we make up for it big time plus she gets a big knuckle bone to chew. Mine have never taken me down to the point where I can't force myself to be up for a little at least every 4-5 hours during the day, so the potty breaks are taken care of, though it's like opening the door to **** when I let her outside (brightness). How do you work with migraines? Do you not get the aura for at least the first hour?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

You can do this. You can absolutely do this. I get migraines - the throwing up, cold sweat, head against the toilet or lying on the bathroom floor. I am not single. Sometimes, alone would have been better. My husband traveled ALL the time. I was home alone with three little kids and a puppy. 

Those are the days you do what you have to do and that's it. They all survive.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My first migraine was bad like that, 3 days couldn't stand up or I would vomit, head splitting, light show, and then the day after it was finally over with, I was so weak I couldn't do anything but lie and sleep. 

I had a few over the years. Some periods had them more frequently, and some less. I think I've gone a few years migraine free, then came the day before yesterday, and the familiar pain hit me. I took some drugs and made it through the day. Last night I crashed at my folks house, and they woke me up and I went home, didn't feed the dogs, just got into bed. I slept for 11 hours all told. Had a headache this morning too, but managed with some drugs to take care of the critters and go to work.

I would not allow the possibility of getting a migraine to stop me from getting a puppy. As much as we might like to think we are in control, some things are and always will be out of our control. We may get a migraine, the flu, appendicitis, or any number of other things during the course of the puppy's life, like Mom's blockage. The dog was 10 months old. My dad was still working. He would crate the dog, go to work, drive home on this lunch hour and let the dog potty, drive to the hospital, and then drive back to work, then back to the hospital, and back home. Let the dog out for a few hours and then crate him for the night. No one wanted him crated that long, but he survived it and didn't seem to mind it. 

There really are no guaranties in life, even if we have a husband or someone else living with us.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

The one thing that's helped me is I've never had to crate my dogs or confine them to a room past their 1st 8 months. I don't think I would own a dog if I had to keep him crated most of the day unless it was only on a rare occasion.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Stonevintage said:


> The one thing that's helped me is I've never had to crate my dogs or confine them to a room past their 1st 8 months. I don't think I would own a dog if I had to keep him crated most of the day unless it was only on a rare occasion.


My mom had had colon cancer, so she was home 24/7 with the dog. They never crated him. When she got the blockage, she was at the hospital, and the dog was alone for the first time in his life. The crate was safer for him, than being loose and possibly getting himself into trouble. Lets not make this thread an I crate / I don't crate / crates are cruel thread.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

selzer said:


> My mom had had colon cancer, so she was home 24/7 with the dog. They never crated him. When she got the blockage, she was at the hospital, and the dog was alone for the first time in his life. The crate was safer for him, than being loose and possibly getting himself into trouble. Lets not make this thread an I crate / I don't crate / crates are cruel thread.


Well, I wasn't going to. Who would leave a dog alone for an extended period of time in a house when it has never been left alone before? That's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Emoore, I just wanted to add this - One day, I put my dog in her crate. I left the house to run an errand with my kids. While I was out, I totaled my car. My kids were flown to Hopkins. My husband was in CA. I was in MD. I didn't get back home, until the next day. Annie was in that crate for close to 24 hours. I felt horrible that happened to my poor girl. When I finally got home, I opened the crate. Annie stretched. She was none the worse for wear. Didn't even have an accident. 

I would never plan to do this to a dog. It never happened again. Unforeseen things do happen. It isn't the end of the world. Please don't allow migraines to keep you from getting a puppy.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you know a dog sitter that can come to the house? You could ask her if you can call her on short notice when you have a migraine attack.
I am often on call for a hospital and just talked to a pet sitter who can come as soon as I have to go, which is very unpredictable. It is peace of mind to have your duckies in a row.
if you have these attacks a few times a year, you may just be lucky and raise your pup for a while before you need to crate him. Of course he needs to be crate trained from day one. And being crated for these hours once in a while is not going hurt that pup at all. Good luck, I hope the breeding goes and you will get a nice little furry land shark and no more migraines.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have raised a couple of puppies on my own. I am sure it's harder not having a partner help you but I am used to doing it on my own and I love it. I actually enjoy raising puppies.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I've been alone for 10 years. Sometimes, like when I am sick or have a migraine, it can be rough but the dogs/puppies survive. Missing a few days a few times a year isn't going to make or break a pup. Get your puppy.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The hardest part about being alone is trying to go anywhere. Either the dogs all go with me or I don't leave.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

It is rough being alone with a migraine but we are always within minutes of people who will help us if needed. I had the worst migraine of my life a few months ago. It was flat out scary. I walked out my front door across the alley into a thrift store. One of the ladies immediately gave me a ride up to emergency. They are such nice people! 

I went over and thanked them all after I was treated and released. They said they were just happy that I felt comfortable coming to them for help.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks for the encouragement everybody. I do like Wolfy Dog's suggestion of having a pet sitter I can call. I think there are one or two that actually live in my apartment complex. 

I think Kopper's going to love having a baby brother or sister.


----------



## crickets (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm so glad you decided to get a pup! I also am alone and have chronic migraine. I don't know if anyone else mentioned this but I will. I seem to be having fewer migraines since Ivan came home with me, he's 2 now. 

He seem to know when an attack is coming and his demeanor changes. He's a rough and ready boy full of life and come on let's go, but becomes real caretakerish when I have a migraine.

I didn't let migraines stop me from getting another pup at Christmas, I give up too much to them as it is. And like I said earlier, it seems like I have alot fewer now than before I got them. I was averaging 3 or 4 a month at one point. Now I can go 3 or 4 months without one. I believe it is because I have less stress, I don't feel like I'm living alone. Not coming home to an empty house.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have almost daily migraines as well as periodic random blackouts. Vida can tell when they're going to happen, and she settles down almost immediately. And with the blackouts, I don't know when they'll happen, but somehow she does, and if I'm standing, she'll push me down onto furniture so I don't hit the floor when it happens


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

I've had Migraines for more then 25 years. And I'm single now for the last 4 years. 
I have 3 dogs and all is fine. My GSD is 6 months, My Lab is 16 Months and my little poodle is 5 years old. 
If im in bed with a migraine the dogs can tell and lay low with me.
But for a side note.. I have Imitrex injections. They are amazing. It works within 2 minutes with no side effects. You can get up and drive, go to work, or just do your daily stuff. Its in an epi pen. Just put it to your arm and press the button, 2 minutes later you good to go. (works 9 out of 10 times)


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Imitrex injections are good but very expensive. For those without insurance, the cost for 3 migraines per month with Imitrex - about 300.00.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't have migraines, but fibromyalgia with dizzy spells. I am having one today. That means Fiona is likely to not get out to play. But she is just laying on her bed watching me in my recliner. I'll make up for it when I am better. 

Get the puppy. I got Fiona as a puppy and there were days I could not make it down the stairs to take her out. She would potty on the balcony those days. Puppy adapted to me instead of me adapt to puppy.


----------

